# Galaxy And Simcoe



## reviled (8/9/09)

Well, got 180gms of Galaxy on the way from Ross and I have some simcoe in the freezer, from past experiances galaxy gives a pretty big whack of passionfruit, and so does simcoe, allthough both of them have completely different other qualities, for example I found galaxy had a big earthy spicyness to it, and simcoe has more of a pine resin thing going on... :icon_drool2: 

Just wondering if anyones done a beer with simcoe and galaxy together?? If so what was it like?


----------



## Katherine (8/9/09)

Ive never used Simcoe... Im picking some up next week I have wanted to brew with for years. I was under the impression it was a manderin kind of flavour.


----------



## Fents (8/9/09)

yea i got told it was an "orangey" flavour as well. my local HBS just got simcoe in (good on ya dave!) so i'll be brewing this week i reckon.

have an all galaxy esb on tap now, going to do the same with simcoe (all simcoe apa) just to see what its fully like then start mixing it up a bit.


----------



## Katherine (8/9/09)

Fents said:


> yea i got told it was an "orangey" flavour as well. my local HBS just got simcoe in (good on ya dave!) so i'll be brewing this week i reckon.
> 
> have an all galaxy esb on tap now, going to do the same with simcoe (all simcoe apa) just to see what its fully like then start mixing it up a bit.




simcoe and cascade for me!

I also want to try it in a BITTER instead of challenger! 

There both got similar AA% I think it was NickB that was saying it has a sharper bitterness then galaxy.


----------



## T.D. (8/9/09)

I have a galaxy and cascade bright ale in the keg. VERY happy with the way it has come out. The cascade is a staple and always hard to dislike, and in this beer the galaxy has added a whack of fruity passionfruit to the flavour. Balances well with the bitterness etc. Great hop. Hopefully will become an Aussie classic. Imagine how good it'd be if it sold for the same price as POR!


----------



## Katherine (8/9/09)

Im a galaxy fan.... 

my hopburst created with the help of you TD.... was galaxy, nelson and cascade. It was fantastic and I will brew it again. Im conflicted with the hop Nelson I want to like it more then i actually do. I think the galaxy balanced the dominate flavour from the nelson. Nelson is a wierd hop as I find it sweet but it can have a wicked bitterness to it also!


----------



## reviled (8/9/09)

Katie said:


> Ive never used Simcoe... Im picking some up next week I have wanted to brew with for years. I was under the impression it was a manderin kind of flavour.



IMO I wouldnt say simcoe has a mandarin flavour, thats more Amarillo, Simcoe for me has allways given off a pungent passionfruit and piny aroma/flavour :icon_drool2: 

Im gonna have to brew it, maybe throw some Amarillo in as well :icon_drool2:


----------



## HoppingMad (8/9/09)

Have a pale with galaxy and cascade which has come up yum.

And just got some simcoe from Ross.

Hmmm... I have some galaxy left over too, Simcoe and Galaxy eh? Might be interesting.
A bit like drinking a tropical fruit basket.

Hopper.


----------



## T.D. (8/9/09)

I couldn't agree more re Nelson Katie. After trying it in several brews I have decided I am not a fan. Its a very strange flavour. I think it needs more "bite" to balance the OTT fruit salad flavours. It was interesting to try but I won't be buying it again...


----------



## gibbocore (8/9/09)

I brewed this for the NSW case swap, check the thread for tastings, but overall it was pretty well recieved.

Gibbos Trans-Pacific IPA 
American IPA 

Type: All Grain
Date: 13/05/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Gibbo 
Boil Size: 30.29 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.20 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 3.3 % 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 57.4 % 
0.80 kg Munich Malt - 10L (25.0 EBC) Grain 13.1 % 
0.80 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 13.1 % 
0.30 kg Carahell (25.0 EBC) Grain 4.9 % 
0.30 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 4.9 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich Malt (160.0 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
20.00 gm Super Alpha [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 27.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (10 min) Hops 15.0 IBU 
6.00 gm Galaxy [15.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 10.5 IBU 
6.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 9.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Galaxy [15.00%] (60 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
40.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs US05 American Ale Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.057 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.7 % 
Bitterness: 62.2 IBU 
Est Color: 21.3 EBC 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 5.90 kg 
Sparge Water: 12.19 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.39 L of water at 74.2 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 8.62 L of water at 96.2 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------

